

Guy Steele Interviews John McCarthy, Father of Lisp [video] - b-man
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/Steele-Interviews-John-McCarthy

======
evanrmurphy
The interface is frustrating because there are only hooks to the questions,
not the answers.

